# 11 Wk Old Angora Buns Need Homes ASAP!



## Mellafee (Dec 31, 2014)

So, I posted on here about 3 months ago that my 2 'female' rabbits were not both in possession of lady bits after all, i.e. we had 4 VERY unexpected baby bunnies. This places me at currently having 8 rabbits, 1 cat, and a gecko in a 2 bedroom apartment...We cannot possibly keep them all (!). They are fabulously adorable though. The father is an English Angora and the mother is a French Angora. This means the little ones are going to be hugely fuzzy with long hair and their new parents will need to either brush them or trim their fur to avoid matting. 

They are 11 weeks old now, handled daily and very sweet. Two of them are a little more 'fidgety' than the other two because... personalities we suppose. By fidgety I simply mean they seem to get bored with being held and want to do other things and will try to climb out of your lap or hands to run around. Despite that though, all of them are sweet little guys who would make great furr babies for someone out there to love for a long time. We have had random friends come over and hold them with no problems whatsoever. 

I have posted them in local ads but there have been no takers so far and they are getting bigger all the time. Pretty soon we will not have space for them...not to mention, it takes a LOT to feed 8 rabbits well. 

We are in the Clermont/Central Florida area. If anyone out there would like a new baby, PLEASE contact me and I will give you my number so we can talk more about them. Alternatively, if anyone knows of a rabbit sanctuary that might have space for them...I don't like to do it but pretty soon I may not have a choice. My landlord has no idea I have this many critters right now and I'm worried about what will happen if they find out before I can get them good homes. Please Help! 

These are pics of them at 7 weeks. I'll update with better/newer pics as soon as I can:
http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/peteranomaly/library/7%20Week%20Old%20Rabbits


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2014)

:inlove:They are absolutely darling but too far away.


----------

